# Empiezan a construir Cusco Plaza Shopping Center...



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

...pero no tendra ni Saga ni Ripley

Cusco Plaza reformula su propuesta   

Las tiendas por departamentos aún no miran al Cusco como una posibilidad inmediata. Saga Falabella tiene proyectos en Lima y el norte del Perú, y recién en el 2007 asomaría por la Ciudad Imperial. Y Ripley quiere recuperar el terreno (y tiempo) perdido en Lima.

Por eso, el Consorcio Pachacútec (formado por JM Polo Arquitectos, Proyectos y Negocios, y Sigral), promotor del centro comercial y de entretenimiento Cusco Plaza, habría decidido desarrollar, por el momento, solo el segundo rubro del proyecto y focalizarse en el concepto de diversión. Así, Cusco Plaza, que se levantará sobre un terreno de 8.000 m 2 cercano al Óvalo Pachacútec (a cinco minutos del centro de la ciudad), incluirá en su oferta dos restaurantes de mantel, un patio de comidas y ocho salas de cine que serían operadas por Cine Planet. 



Con una inversión de US$1,2 millones, la construcción se iniciaría en junio e incluiría el casco del recinto y la fachada, así como estacionamientos y vías auxiliares. El proyecto estaría operativo a fines del 2005 o a más tardar en febrero del 2006


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Me parece buena la propuesta, la gente que va a cusco va para conocer las ruinas y de juerga, asi que un centro como este tendra mucha acogida.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Si no va ver ni sag ni ripley xqu le llaman Shopping Center... en parte que vien que cineplanet apueste x esta ciudad cualquiera que invierta en el cusco tiene ganancias asegurada.... savian que Topy top tiene 2 sucursales en esa ciudad


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que pena que no entre ni saga ni ripley. Hubiese sido bueno que el sur albergue a otro saga. Pero bueno, algo es algo.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ojalá que no se termine haciendo una huachafada y que vaya acorde con la ciudad


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Parece una firma respetable...dudo que sea una huachafada.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Me van a disculpar peruanos, no quiero sonar pesado para nada, pero si no va a tener locales comerciales (ya q mencionaron q solo tendrá patio de comidas, 2 restaurants y 8 salas de cine) poruqe le llaman shopping center.

Fabuloso q se invierta además de Lima en otras ciuadades de Perú, en el rubro retail.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si pues es verdad alguien más ya preguntó eso, pero en verdad no tengo ni idea de porque se le deja ese nombre, quizás porque es más cliché.... who knows...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J blosk esta seguro que no va ve ninguna de esas empresas o va venir otra nueva empresa tipo Saga o va ser tipo Galerias asi como Camino real... Seria bacan que hagan algunas Discotecas en ese Centro Comercial


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Creo que J block le añadio el shopping center por error, porque como bien dicen el proyecto asi sin tiendas por departamento no seria un mall propiamente. La nota fue extraida de Dia 1 del comercio y ahi solo dice que el proyecto se llamara Cusco Plaza


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

............ plop =p :sleepy:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ay Por FAVOR!! No sabia que la palabra "shopping center" iba a causar tanta revuelta. Sorry, crucifiquenme, algun moderador, cambie el titulo por favor! 

jeje.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

njpch said:


> J blosk esta seguro que no va ve ninguna de esas empresas o va venir otra nueva empresa tipo Saga o va ser tipo Galerias asi como Camino real... Seria bacan que hagan algunas Discotecas en ese Centro Comercial


 Esa zona de Camino Real merece un verdadero Mall, pues ya es un mall, solo le falta una tienda por departamentos, un multicine donde antes estaban los cines y un patio de comidas...y claro, mas tiendas. Ademas, ya hay bastantes discotecas en Conquistadores, en verdad son lounges y restaurantes, los mejores de Lima.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yo pienso que Cusco ya es una ciudad con un mercado interesante, al tener una población mediana y un poder adquisitivo bastante aceptable, que se ha incrementado por el auge turístico y que lo va a hacer aún más con los ingresos gasíferos. Por ello me parece que ya es tiempo de que los inversionistas sean más audaces y apuesten por ella. Una ciudad que llena con frecuencia un estadio tan grande como el Garcilaso (40 mil espectadores) no es poca cosa.
Estoy seguro de que si se construye un mall allí, va a pasar lo mismo que con el Megaplaza: nadie pensó que tuviera un éxito tan descomunal. Ahora todo el mundo quiere entrar allí. Creo que a veces los inversionistas pecan de excesivamente cautos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Esa zona de Camino Real merece un verdadero Mall, pues ya es un mall, solo le falta una tienda por departamentos, un multicine donde antes estaban los cines y un patio de comidas...y claro, mas tiendas. Ademas, ya hay bastantes discotecas en Conquistadores, en verdad son lounges y restaurantes, los mejores de Lima.


No yo me referia x Cuzco plaza


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Es una muy buena noticia, bién por el Cuzco.
Y que restaurantes serán??


----------



## Jawaruna (Apr 19, 2005)

Que interesante, creo que se revaluara esa zona que esta cerca al terminal terrestre, la verdad que me sorprende un poco la ubicacion que aunque cerca al centro es una zona nada agradable, pero al fin cine en Cusco¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Si px todavia cines de ultima generacion.... Cajamarca tenia un cine mas viejo  ... bueno en fin disen que ripley y saga pueden entrar al cusco en el 2007... espero


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Por fin una noticia de la ciudad imperial, se estaba quedando, espero y en no mucho tiempo empiecen a hacer edificios altos alli, en las afueras de la ciudad me refiero.


----------



## Jawaruna (Apr 19, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Por fin una noticia de la ciudad imperial, se estaba quedando, espero y en no mucho tiempo empiecen a hacer edificios altos alli, en las afueras de la ciudad me refiero.


Ejm... a las afueras hay puro cerros y vaquitas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

O sea, no me referia a las periferias, si no que este fuera del centro, para que no altere el casco arqueologico-colonial, de esto ya habiamos opinado antes.


----------



## Jawaruna (Apr 19, 2005)

Si te entiendo, lo que ocurre es que la ciudad esta enclavada en un valle muy estrecho, imaginate que cuando construjeron el aeropuerto tuvieron que "lijar" un cerro para que los aviones no se dieran de hocico al perfilarse para el despegue/aterrizaje, entonces si construyen edificios de mas de 10 pisos se altera el horizonte y se contaminaria mucho la vista desde Saccsayhuaman que es el mirador natural de la ciudad -la fortaleza se yergue 200 m sobre la ciudad- es por eso que hay que tener mucho cuidado con la zonificacion aun fuera del casco monumental, en todo caso si se podria construir bastante lejos al sur de la ciudad.


----------

